# Bluewater LED question



## KRS62 (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a question for those that have installed Bluewater LEDs (or something similar.) Did you install your lights to where you actually "see" the lights or did you install them underneath a lip or something to where you only see the glow from the lights. 

My thoughts are that if the LEDs were installed where they are visible, they might be too bright on the eyes and throw off my night vision. I of course will test them both ways before I permanently mount them, but thought I would get some feedback from experienced users.

I mainly use my boat for hunting and the LEDs would be used for general lighting of the front and rear decks. 

KRS


----------



## Truckmechanic (Nov 29, 2010)

I mounted mine down low where the lights are visibale and only lighting the floor.


----------



## 89Suburban (Nov 29, 2010)

Put them under a lip if you can so the actual bulb light isn't blinding you, they get very bright at night out on the water and hard for your eyes to adjust when you look outside of the boat. Here is a shot of mine before I moved them further up under that deck lip you see there, then they lit the floor in that postion and you weren't blinded. I am sorry I don't have the "after" pic for yas, but you can see how bright there "before" and it is just after sunset...


----------



## KRS62 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info!

KRS


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm going to have to figure something out on my boat because I really don't have any lip to hide them under. The only place right now would be under the steering console.


----------



## 89Suburban (Nov 30, 2010)

sixshootertexan said:


> I'm going to have to figure something out on my boat because I really don't have any lip to hide them under. The only place right now would be under the steering console.


Improvise. Under the console is a start. Start with that, just wire it up and jam it under there free-style to see how it looks, or just wire it loosely with some extra length of wire on a 12Volt cigarette socket or battery clips or something just as a test run and just hold the light in different areas of the boat just to see how it looks. How about in the front of that console out of the boat captains line of sight? Don't do it in the backyard standing next to the boat, take it out on the water and do some real time testing and spot configuring to see how it really affects you.  

Free fit and many a temporary test runs before permanant mount. :wink: 

Tip: Vynil siding "J" channel is a nice redneck way to create a lipped area to mount and hide LED's. :shock:


----------



## 89Suburban (Nov 30, 2010)

On a side note, be wary of using the led's while underway, it can conflict with coast guard or waterway lighting regulations. :roll:


----------



## smittles1179 (Jan 21, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UH4juTctjVg

My lights change color. i like red best. but white is cool. It blinds you and makes it real hard to see. red works best to keep your night vision


----------

